# Used Classical CD Shops near Buffalo, NY?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am making a trip this weekend to Buffalo, NY near the airport, Amherst. Does anyone live in the area know if there are any used CD shops that have a lot of classical music CDs? I will be staying near the airport/Walden Galleria area.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I think i'm a bit late on this one but, for future trips, I'd check the downtown Elmwood area. There are many music and novelty shops on Elmwood Ave, as you head south into Buffalo. This would be about a 20 min trip from the airport. I'm sure an internet search could locate some closer shops in the Amherst/Cheektowaga area. Then again, now that you've traveled to Buffalo once, any subsequent trips will require a mental health screening and strong justification.


----------

